# will i be able to apply to go on the dole?



## niamhy75 (24 May 2007)

Hi

I am currently travelling around Australia but will be home mid-August and plan to do a 3 month course with Failte Ireland with which i'll receive a weekly grant. I will be finished at the end of November but plan to start another 3 month course on January 1st. However this is a private course and I won't be able to get a grant for it. Unless I get a few weeks work in between the two courses, I won't have worked for 4 months by the time the 2nd course is over and I will also have to take out a loan to pay for the 2nd course. When I come back to Ireland, I will have been away for a year so do you think I would be able to apply to go on the dole, even though I won't be actively looking for work apart from the month in between the 2 courses? I have paid PRSI for about 6-7 years before I went travelling.
Any help anyone could give me on this issue would be great
Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (24 May 2007)

If you are unemployed then you should sign on and see what they say - if you are entitled to _Jobseekers Benefit _(_PRSI _based) or _Jobseekers Allowance _(means tested) then they will tell you. The qualifying year for _PRSI _contributions for (_PRSI _linked) welfare benefits is usually (always?) the previous tax year so even if you had a recent break in _PRSI _contributions you may still qualify for _JB_. The _SW _website has more details on qualifying conditions for JB/JA.


----------



## mmclo (30 May 2007)

I thought everyone had come in from the UK with this constant reference to Jobseekers Allowance and Benefit, then I checked the DSFA website to see the names had changed!!


----------



## Welfarite (5 Jun 2007)

Watch out for the Habitual Residency Condition in Clubman's link above...it may affect you.


----------



## niamhy75 (13 Jun 2007)

will check all this out, thanks


----------

